

MyHurricane, Stormpulse now has an HTML5 competitor. - auston
http://myhurricane.net/

======
wccrawford
Looks nice. 2 things:

I expected the mouse wheel to zoom in and out.

The zoom bar on the left doesn't go all the way to the ends. That left me
wondering if it was broken, or artificially limiting me to a certain area.
Both options bothered me.

~~~
voxxit
Fixed the scrollwheel issue, and allowed you to zoom in further.

The reason the zooming out is limited is because of the area which is required
to legibly see the markers, labels, etc.

~~~
spydez
I can zoom in if the text is too small. I want to be able to zoom out til I
can see it in relation to where I am.

Also would be nice if I could zoom out and see every active storm. I don't see
a way to have all storms show up at once.

------
spydez
Anyone know of a service where you can just stick in your city or zip, and get
an email if anything's headed your way?

Don't know if you have that info in MyHurricane, voxxit, but if you do it'd be
an awesome feature.

~~~
voxxit
I've got it down as a feature request. I'll keep it in mind. Thanks!

------
voxxit
Thanks for the link! I'm very open for any technology questions, concerns,
feature/other suggestions you all may have.

------
JunkDNA
This is great. During my recent trip to the Outer Banks, I was constantly
annoyed that I had to open my laptop to get all the features of Stormpulse.

------
jasonb05
This is great, thanks!

------
tydalforce
like

